# Vet doing nail trimmings. Yes or no?



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

My hedgie isn't very comfortable with me yet and he wont let me get to his nails (which are SUPER long)... I need to take him into the vet anyways and get him examined (just a check up make sure i have a healthy hedgie) and the vet office I called said they'd include the trimming in the examination for me, no charge. But he'd have to be put under... they said they take hedgies all the time and that it is just procedure to make sure that the hedgie doesnt have a horrible experience and they are relaxed the entire time


This is safe right? I'd much rather have someone with a steady hand and some experience doing this... has anyone had experience with vet trimmings? :? I am just a little nervous


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Putting a hedgie under for an regular examination is unnecessary and possibly dangerous in the long run (no proof but imagine if you got put under every time you went to a doctor or medical professional. cant imagine it would be healthy!) If you want to have them cut your little ones nails that is up to you but you have to start sooner or later. In our experience they need to be trimmed (seems like a couple grow faster then others) about every 2 weeks. So unless you want to pay someone else to do it that often (maybe you got the money for it but we sure dont) you will have to do it some time. Something i have found for back feet clippings is to fold a little towel in half but staggered ( so it has edges / / ) then get them to stand on it just so their back feet get between the two edges and wrap them up fast so they don't pull their feet into their ball. Then clip their nails quickly. Normally I can get our little ones back feet (both) done in one sitting before she knows what is happening. Anyways that is my 2 cents. Maybe someone feels differently! lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it'd be a better idea to have the vet help you trim his nails while you are there, but without putting him under. The extra set of experienced hands should help, and you can get practice for when you need to do it at home- which is likely every month for the back toenails.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you tried putting your hedgie in warm water to help open him up :lol: 
My gizmo hates getting his nails done and the only way i can clip them is to set him in the sink with about 2 inches of warm water.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow that'd be an expensive nail-trimming I'd say. I don't even do that for my dogs and they really hate having their nails trimmed. I do the bath-trick, holding one leg gently at the ankle/foot and my daughter helps keep them in one spot in the sink while I trim the nails. The bath does help them stay out of the ball and their nails are clean that way so easier to see without poop-boots, ew! Do you have anyone that would help you?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If they are super long and it's getting to be an emergency type of situation like nails growing into footpads, then I'd consider the whole putting hedgie under to clip nails, clean up feet, etc... Otherwise, I'd work on it on my own. At the rate those hedgie nails grow, you'd have to be putting hedgie under a couple times a month - can't be good for his health or your wallet.

LG's suggestion is good too... to try with the vet's help the first time. And, at that time, all you have to do is learn the principles of what you're supposed to be doing - where on the nail to cut, what to do if you cut too close and he starts bleeding... If he's struggling like a little wild beast and working himself up into hysterics, you don't even have to get all his nails done at the vet's. Just take the knowledge and apply at home.

You can start today just by playing with your hedgie's feet when you have him out for playtime. Every time you have him out, play with his feet. Just loosely hold on to a foot, when he pulls away, let it go. All you want to do is be able to touch. 

After some success with that, try holding his foot so it's a bit harder for him to pull away... not impossible, but encounters a little resistence... 

When you do get to the point where you can bring out the nail clippers and get near his toes, keep in mind that getting just one or two per sitting is just fine. Some days, I just get one and that's it; others, she'll let me get every single nail and even go back for a second round if the first snips weren't perfect. 

You can try sneak attacks - wait for hedgie to fall asleep on you and get a nail before he's fully aware. 

Overall, though, clipping hedgie nails works best as a zen thing... If you start getting really stressed and worked up, hedgie will too, and it's time to stop. Wait until you're calm, cool, and collected before you try again.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool beans guys.  I think I will give my friend a call (he owns a hedgie) and try to convince him to come over and show me what to do. That'd save me the stress of spending lots of money and worrying about my hedgie.

seeing as most of you think its unnecessary I'll go with your votes and do it myself... or try to...


 thanks guys!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a different view point. I took Quigley for a check up where he was put under but usually they just give enough gas to relax him and his muscles so he can't ball up. while there the vet clipped his nails just for convenience since we were there anyway. I still have to do it myself but if you're in a situation where you're at the vet anyway and to do an exam the vet feels it is necessary to use the gas why not get the nails done. 

I haven't found a definitive answer either way with the effects of the gas but Quigley was up and about again in a minute and I can see how it would be nearly impossible to examine an un-tame or wiggly hedgehog otherwise. He goes to the vet once a year so I don't really think that it's enough to have long term effects.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

okay I'll keep that in mind... I want to bring my little guy in just for a check up since he is new to me... want to make sure everything is running right in my little guy... so if they offer it I will probably take them up on the offer


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

aww good luck with your new addition - I have one thats awfully difficult to trim but hubby and I have mastered a very odd technique - we put said awkward hedgie in the bath and hubby holds him up like a float so hes swimming and cant ball because of the water and hubby moves around with the swimming motion so he isnt restrained whilst I grab a leg and clip and leave go - clip and leave go whilst moving around - its by no means the easiest way but it works - if you get what I mean that is :lol:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I tried some of your tips tonight and i decided maybe putting him in some warm water would help and he really liked wandering in his little warm pool but he did not like me reaching for his toes.. i got close though...


we did make a little breakthrough on the trust front. I had to clean his sides and he let me do that and he let me pet him a little and brush a toothbrush across his spines..  i am glad we are making little breakthroughs...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear he is cooperating well for you.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

me too... he only huffs now when i am taking him out of his cage... or picking him up but other than that he is so energetic and curious and happy :lol:


----------

